# BattlePro Online (Alpha)



## Mike Bobbitt (31 May 2016)

All,

Just finished work on the first round of BattlePro online, which includes most of the app in a mobile friendly web format:

http://battlepro.ca/

It's still early stages, so feedback is welcome!


Cheers
Mike


----------

